# Auditionproblem, Beat wird komisch wiedergegeben



## KeksA (4. April 2010)

Moin

Ich habe ein Problem. Habe einen schönen Beat in Audition eingespielt und er zeigt mir an, das der Beat an einigen Stellen links lauter ist, an anderen wiederum rechts. Spiele seit Stunden damit rum, damit es etwa den kompletten Beat über gleichlautwiedergegeben wird, dennoch funktioniert das nicht wirklich. Kann man in Audition irgendwie die Beats übereinanderlegen und sagen das er links, sowie rechts aus den Kopfhörern gleichlaut wiedergegeben wird?

MfG


----------



## bokay (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal unter "Mono-Kanal" im Handbuch, oder ev. unter "Stereomodifikation" (Besitze das Programm leider nicht)...


----------



## KeksA (8. April 2010)

Danke, habs gefunden *_*!


----------

